
A Man Who Tricked Chemtrails Conspiracy Theorists - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xd5kq7/i-tricked-chemtrail-conspiracy-theorists-947
======
ksaj
When you are in a jet, you can sometimes see the contrails being formed near
the wing tip. It's pretty obvious that its not something "being sprayed" and
is actually fairly interesting to witness up close.

